# How much did your fursuit cost to make?



## shebawolf145 (Oct 17, 2008)

I'm not quite done with mine but here is what I've spent so far.

Cardboard= Free from my local grocery store
Plastic Mesh= $1.29 per sheet  2X
Pink Foam= $.20
Black Foam= $.20
Vampire Teeth (Halloween) $1.00 at Walmart for 20 of them
Hot glue gun with 20 glue sticks= $5.99
Extra package of glue sticks= $2.59
Fur= on sale at Jo-Ann for $8.99 per yard 2X
Elastic= $.49 per yard 1 yard
Stuffing (in place of foam)= $2.99

My total so far is= $34.02 (approx for tax)

I will update this if I buy more

Btw..so far I just have part of the head done but I have enough fur left to make the paws and tail.


----------



## Uro (Oct 17, 2008)

Or how much we commissioned it for?


----------



## shebawolf145 (Oct 17, 2008)

Uro said:


> Or how much we commissioned it for?



Mmm I'm looking for more of a list of materials. But if you know what they used and how much it cost go ahead


----------



## Uro (Oct 17, 2008)

Got no idea on the materials. But I can assure you the labor costs much, much more lol.


----------



## Kimmerset (Oct 17, 2008)

People might actually start trying to make their own fursuits if the realized how much the materials actually cost (and then buy one when they figure out they can't make a fursuit).


----------



## shebawolf145 (Oct 17, 2008)

Kimmerset said:


> People might actually start trying to make their own fursuits if the realized how much the materials actually cost (and then buy one when they figure out they can't make a fursuit).



yea... is that a problem?


----------



## Kimmerset (Oct 17, 2008)

shebawolf145 said:


> yea... is that a problem?



Depends on who you are.  If you're selling the fursuits, not at all.  If you have the money to spend $1000+ on a decent fursuit, then not at all.  It was more of a statement than anything.

I would probably try building a fursuit myself before thinking about buying something.


----------



## Uro (Oct 17, 2008)

I just went ahead and commissioned one. I want it to look good and to actually like wearing it.

If I made it myself it would be none of the above.


----------



## Kimmerset (Oct 17, 2008)

Uro said:


> I just went ahead and commissioned one. I want it to look good and to actually like wearing it.
> 
> If I made it myself it would be none of the above.



It's almost guaranteed that you would end up trashing your first model.  One of those "practice makes perfect" kinda things.


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 17, 2008)

I'm not even going to try to make one. I have school and work and posting on forums to do.

But seriously, I have no artistic talent. Good news for people who take requests and commissions!


----------



## Kimmerset (Oct 17, 2008)

As well, I have too little time at the moment to be as ambitious as to make my own fursuit.  Maybe when I've gotten out of school and established myself in the real world.


----------



## shebawolf145 (Oct 17, 2008)

Yea..i'm not trying very hard to make this one very good. It's mainly a halloween costume with a name and personality, heh.

I call it Version 1.0 hehe.


----------



## Kimmerset (Oct 17, 2008)

shebawolf145 said:


> Yea..i'm not trying very hard to make this one very good. It's mainly a halloween costume with a name and personality, heh.
> 
> I call it Version 1.0 hehe.



60 prototypes later and you may have something 'suitable' to wear in public.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 18, 2008)

I made a tail, does that count? XD

Fabric- $15
Thread- $2
Stuffing- $1.50

So that's $18.50? I used an extremely small fraction of my supplies, though. I could probably make 3 or 4 more. So then... $4.75 a tail? XD

That's disregarding the fact that I bought a $4 prismacolor marker for markings, though o.o I haven't added the markings yet, though (I'm chicken ;.; .) so for now it's simply a plain tail =3


----------



## Whiskeyfoxtrot (Oct 18, 2008)

Now I gotta think back....
$118= 4 yard of red fur
$100= Kenmore sewing machine
$28 = 1 yard of white fur
$30 = misc fur, practice fur, thread and buttons
$Free= Carbon-fiber and fiberglass scraps.
$Free= Styrofoam block for mold.
$Free= Upholstery Foam block. 
$10 = sunglasses that were taken apart
$20 = Old pair of shoes.
$15 = 1/2" foam
$Priceless = Months of time I spent of this project so far.
$Priceless = What I've learned from this project so far.
$Priceless = Knowing I made it myself.

=$321 or so if I include the sewing machine.  I'm sure Ive probably left a few thing out but the major cost are there.


----------



## sashadistan (Oct 18, 2008)

Whiskeyfoxtrot said:


> $118= 4 yard of red fur
> $100= Kenmore sewing machine
> $28 = 1 yard of white fur
> $30 = misc fur, practice fur, thread and buttons
> ...



And so we have prime material for a Mastercard advert.

My very own is is:
Cost of University - Â£4000 ($8000)
Cost of going out lots - Â£1000

Knowing I get to freak out all my lecturers by doing degree show work about furry culture - Priceless


----------



## shebawolf145 (Oct 18, 2008)

Kimmerset said:


> 60 prototypes later and you may have something 'suitable' to wear in public.



This prototype is actually pretty good...I plan on wearing it on halloween.

I'll post pics...


----------



## Kimmerset (Oct 19, 2008)

Not bad, considering (I assume) it's your first attempt.  

Though just from looking at the first picture, I would recommend looking up a few tutorials on making fursuits.  The cardboard works for now, sure, but as far as I can tell, most fursuit heads consist of a wire frame/paper mache sort of approach.  It allows for greater contours and a more natural frame.  (Please don't take my word for it, I'm not 100% sure. Look it up.)


----------



## Klickitat (Oct 19, 2008)

Fur: $5/yd (HUGE SALE OMG), 4yd black, 1yd brown, total $25
Upholstry foam for head and feet: $10/yd, probably about $20 spent on it (plus tons of scraps I already had)
Plastic mesh around backs of heels: $2
Low-temp glue gun: $3, Walmart
Gluesticks: $5/pk(x24 long sticks in a pack), probably used 4 or so packs, total $20
Zipper: $4
Sculpey for claws: $6
E6000 glue for claws, teeth, and feet: $4
Air-dry clay for nose: $1.50
Plastic for eyes: free, scraps from a friend
Vinyl for eyelids: $2 worth
Shoes for feet: free, just used my old pair of Airwalks once I bought myself new shoes
Buckram for eyes: $3/yd, I used 0.02yd for this project so I'm set for life with the rest of the buckram
Mouth lining: $1/yd fabric from Walmart, again, set for life on that stuff
Exhaust fan, switch kit, and battery mount: free, leftover from an old roommate
Thread: $4
Piping for the "lips": free, leftover from another project
-------------------------

Total cost (according to the above numbers): *$95.50*






That's just the materials.  I'm not factoring in my sewing machine, fur clippers for shaving down and sculpting, marking chalk, scissors and razorblades, slicker brush to groom the fur, sewing pins, sewing needles, markers used in the eyes, body pattern I already had made up (from a previous suit), and whatever else I used to put it together (tool wise) that isn't coming to mind right now.

Fur tends to be the most expensive part of most suits.  For instance, http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1517147/ has cost well over $100 for the fur alone, but it's because we needed harder colors to find and a certain length.  (blurry picture I know, and I know I need to realign one of his eye stripes to make it symmetrical).  However, another suit I'm working on, a red husky, is probably going to end up being somewhere around $80 in materials when it's all said and done.  I managed to get more of that $5/yd fur in rusty brown, and should have enough white fur laying around that I won't need to buy any additional.

Honestly a fursuit head (foam based, static jaw) doesn't need to cost you more than $40 in materials if you already have a glue gun and the other basics.


----------



## shebawolf145 (Oct 19, 2008)

Kimmerset said:


> Not bad, considering (I assume) it's your first attempt.
> 
> Though just from looking at the first picture, I would recommend looking up a few tutorials on making fursuits.  The cardboard works for now, sure, but as far as I can tell, most fursuit heads consist of a wire frame/paper mache sort of approach.  It allows for greater contours and a more natural frame.  (Please don't take my word for it, I'm not 100% sure. Look it up.)



Yea its my first attempt. And for the cardboard...its all I had at the moment...I just grabbed a piece of cardboard and wrapped it around my head. I plan on making my next one out of foam only. Much like Merkindesr's style.


----------



## CombatRaccoon (Oct 20, 2008)

Mine probably cost around 100. Its only a mask, long gloves and tail. I also have some left over fabric and foam, too.


----------



## seekerwolf (Oct 20, 2008)

Any tips on creating a wolf,I've got tutorials, not sure about, ordered faux fur as compared to buying it at a fabric store, any tips I need all the help I can get.Thanks.


----------



## Skittle (Oct 20, 2008)

My first cost about $100 but I used shitty materials and it was a partial.
Second cost about $300.
Third cost around the same amount as second.
Current is a remake of the first and has cost about $60 so far.


----------



## NoxTigress (Oct 21, 2008)

Currently I'm doing ears, tail and handpaws which cost me about:
Â£20 for a metre of fur
Â£6 for acrylic paint for dying
Â£4 for a leather chamois to abuse for pawpads
Â£1 for elastic to hold up my paws
33p for the headband to put the ears on
Â£2 for belt loop material

So that's about Â£33.33 total.

My mate is getting tail, ears, and arm sleeves (no paws) for an additional Â£12, because his needed a different color from mine.  A color I could actually buy...  ~officially hates trying to dye fur~  He might, if I have time before the weekend, be getting a mask as well, but that's only an addition Â£1.60 for the mask and foamie.

I'm working on a tight budget, can you tell?


----------



## HorsineKama (Oct 22, 2008)

I'm currently in the process of making a pokemon fursuit (Glaceon from Diamond and Pearl) and here's the materials I've bought:

Light ice blue fleece- 3 yards (Hancocks was JUST about to run out of them so I'm lucky I got the last bit)
Navy blue short pile fur- 1 yard
Dark light blue fleece- 1 yard
2 yards of foam for the mask
22 inch light blue zipper
Flexible wall border material (got it at Home Depot) for the eyes
Balaclava hood (Sportsman store) - I bought this at a seperate time which cost about 15 bucks plus tax
Wig stand aka a styrofoam head- Also got this at a different time and it only costed 3 bucks

So all the materials I bought from Hancocks was $98.77 total, excluding the balaclava, white of the eyes, and the wig stand.


----------



## Beetlecat (Oct 23, 2008)

I figure my Red XIII costume cost around $400 to make.

foam (several types) - $40
Duct tape Dummy - $30
Slippers - $15
camelpak - $40
horsehair - $25
fur - $250
_________

This is actually lowballing since I've left out many other things such as the claws, latex, teeth, fleece, zipper, needles, etc.

So it's probably pretty safe to up the cost to $450. And that's without adding in gas, sewing machine, and purchased materials that I used a bit and still had some left over.


----------



## HorsineKama (Oct 23, 2008)

Beetlecat said:


> I figure my Red XIII costume cost around $400 to make.
> 
> foam (several types) - $40
> Duct tape Dummy - $30
> ...


Oh? Where did you get the fur for the Red XIII suit and how many yards? 250 to me seems about over 5 yards of fur unless it was the quality of the fur. *shakes an angry paw* Curse the price of fur material!


----------



## Beetlecat (Oct 23, 2008)

HorsineKama said:


> Oh? Where did you get the fur for the Red XIII suit and how many yards? 250 to me seems about over 5 yards of fur unless it was the quality of the fur. *shakes an angry paw* Curse the price of fur material!



It was 6 yards of fur. Bought from someone who bought it in LA. With shipping and conversion (Canadian $ here) it was a good $40/yard. Expensive, but most fur I buy ends up being $30 -$40. Even if I buy it locally. Bleh.

After a couple redos (1st handpaws were too small and I redid the feet twice and only resused the footfur once) I only have half a yard or so left.


----------



## Haru-Wolf (Jan 18, 2010)

My suit is a work in progress but:

Foam (1 inch thick, 1 yard long) - $15 from a store called "Michael Lavine's" in Los Angeles
Fur (1 yard of two furs) - $24 and with some skill to haggle with the Persian owners for the price
Plastic Canvas - $2


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 18, 2010)

I'm in the process of re-doing Y'Knossos. So far it's been a process of getting the materials together.

I am estimating the over all total to be between 150 and 350 for the build. The two types of Suede alone cost around 120 USD. Both were gifts but still. I'm still gathering the materials together. I'm trying to decide if I want to go ahead and order more of the NT hair material for the next build. I can use some off-white that matches well with it for a more natural look.

Then again there is the engineering problem of how I want the tail to function this time. But so far someone is helping me along with a great idea that turns the tail into something removable.


----------



## RoseHexwit (Jan 18, 2010)

My fullsuit cost...

$70 for the fur (it was on sale for half-off)
$5 for hot glue
$4 for foam
$12 for wire

So...$91 altogether.

Keep in mind that I used an old pair of shoes and didn't have to pay for my glue gun or my sewing machine.


----------



## Hellivina_Khaos (Jan 18, 2010)

Hmm..let me think..wanna say I paid $60 for the fur (found it on ebay for rediculously cheap...that was the cost for 9 yards!)
$10 for a pair of slippers
$20 for all the glue sticks
$15 for foam
$5 for eye material
$3.50 for elastic
$2 for a zipper
so that'd be...uh...'bout $115?


----------



## BladeWolf (Jan 18, 2010)

So far I've spent about 30 bucks.  I'm only half done with my head.

Mesh, glue gun, glue sticks, foam, elastic bands, brads, eye material, clay. Long live Wal-Mart and low prices lol.  Everything else I need other than the fur I already have.  Only going to make a partial, I'm 6'6" and that could get expensive for a full suit.


----------



## OkamiOni (Jan 19, 2010)

it honestly didn't cost me that much to make my first suit, i only made a partial but i plan to finish it out and make a full suit later on when i have more money to order the rest of the fur for it. But i'm also commissioning one so i can study how another suiter makes hers 

Also, I love my first suit. It's actually pretty comfy and nice looking, it's the one in my avatar.


----------



## Wynter_pheonix (Jan 19, 2010)

so far I have the base for my head done

about 20$ for all the foam 
6$ for plastic canvas
12$ for glue and glue gun

about 38$ and that has made two and a half bases for heads

I need fur I can't find any nice soft medium length grey fur I want light grey no place by me has any


----------



## Glitch (Jan 19, 2010)

Uhm..
I'd break it all down, but I am far too lazy.
My fursuit, however, is a partial.  Not full, and I didn't skip out on anything, save for a full jawset that I wanted in the second head.

This head is the one I wear: http://itachs-forever.deviantart.com/art/cuddle-148882907
Don't have a decent full-body shot, but I have pretty awesome feet, a tail that goes down to mid-calf, and leg covers that go up over my knees.  So sort of a 3/4.

To make, the body + new head ran me about $175.  
Used:
- Around 3 yards of good 1.5" pile (NOT FUN) fur
- 3" Aitrex high-density (green kind) foam 
- Elastic for the jaw 
- FIMO for claws/teeth
- Regrettably - foam for paw pads (works well, but for my second body, I'll use vinyl.  Anything is better than paper though.)
- Cast the eyes with resin and hand-painted them
- Some vinyl for the eyelids/nose/lips on mask
- Black chiffon for tear ducts so I can see out of them.
- Sewing machine + thread for sewing the hands, arm and leg covers.
- Some sneakers to use as the base of my feet.
- Tons of hot glue
- Duct tape for patterning purposes only.

I did the balaclava method on the first mask.
Didn't like it very much; the tight fit really didn't work with me.  And it actually cost me more.

Second was all foam, and I LOVE it.  I find plastic canvas to be flimsy for me to work with.  Once I built the base of the foam head, the only thing I needed to put it on for was to test my visibility - which is great - and the moving jaw towards the end of it all.  Otherwise, it held it's shape and I could just go and build, which is more my style.


----------



## ScrapeGoat (Jan 20, 2010)

I can't seem to make anything ina  full body suit for under about $300 if you include the costs for sculpting and mask-making materials.  A mask runs about $100 between the plastilina clay($20-30) , Burman cold-cast foam ($60) and a couple quarts of latex at $12/qt.



None of the above includes the cost of workshop tools (and good quality tools are a MUST).  You can easily be in for another $300-500 for a sewing machine, big shears, hot glue guns, markers, spare fiddly bits, storage containers for aforementioned, etc.


----------



## Bir (Jan 22, 2010)

Well, I'm cheap, and I make my own stuff.

In total, all it costed me was a skein of yarn and some thread. So what.. five bucks? XD

It took a /really/ long time to make my tail, though.


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 22, 2010)

For Zeke 3.0, it's going to run be about 200-400 USD..

Also: Holy Necro Batman!


----------



## Kintavo (Jan 22, 2010)

My first suit I was into it for over $190 and only halfway finished or close. Good fur is not cheap and neither are minute supplies for the other things. I still had to do my head, paws, and new different tail. I would think another 200 or so. It was homemade with also working with friends in an occasional workshop. One of my suggestions it to attend an official workshop at one of the conventions. It will really open your eyes as to what you are doing and what the possibilities are. Also buy the Suit Building handbook. Its about 150-175 pages long. That should be in every furries library. I have to go get a new one.  Jo-Anns Fabrics was my place choice but for some people that can be regional as I have to go about an hour and half to get there now. Always check Wallyworld as you never know what they might have in stock. What ever you can get at Jo-Anns you can get there too or if not you can order it. But usually you have to buy more that half the roll to not pay a surcharge or get charged for the whole thing.


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Jan 24, 2010)

looks like im late on this thread but i just finished my first fursuit head and it cost around 200 dollars. but thats cause i had to restart it like 3 times


----------



## Quinten (Apr 9, 2018)

Cardboard= Free from my local grocery store
Plastic Mesh= $1.29 per sheet  2X
Pink Foam= $.20
Black Foam= $.20
Vampire Teeth (Halloween) $1.00 at Walmart for 20 of them
Hot glue gun with 20 glue sticks= $5.99
Extra package of glue sticks= $2.59
Fur= on sale at Jo-Ann for $8.99 per yard 2X
Elastic= $.49 per yard 1 yard
Stuffing (in place of foam)= $2.99

My total so far is= $34.02 (approx for tax)


I was wondering if you can list where you got the items.  It would be nice to know where you get these items  and some of their purpose.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Apr 10, 2018)

shebawolf145 said:


> Cardboard= Free from my local grocery store


Um, I know I've posted it in a number of threads; paper products of any type or kind are not proper fursuit construction materials! No! DO NOT USE! They will draw damp and mildew, rot or worse, develop black mold.

But well, if you're good with taking chances, go right ahead, be my guest.


----------



## Deathless (Apr 10, 2018)

I bought my fursuit head from Etsy for 300$, a tail for 25$, and I got ripped off with 50$ paws
Including hot glue, I'd say I spent about 380$ on my entire beauty and I only regret spending 50$ on the shitty paws


----------



## crafts_creations (Apr 12, 2018)

So i just finished up my first head, but here is the conclusion of the cost.

Foam (I had laying around but i pay €5, per meter, I used about for 5 euros
Fur costed me about 9 euros, but i also used the inside of a old coat for the thrift store, 
Eyes: Foamies about 1 euro, 
Glue sticks, 20 pieces for about 3 euro
Masking tape about 50 cents what i used
window tint for the eyes, 3 euro but i used for 50 cents

so the total cost for little Kigu is now:
€19,00 is about 25 dollar! and i worked about 15-20 hours in total on the head on intervals in abour 2 weeks.. so I whas very frugal.

i still have enough material for the paws, need to buy some more for the tail but overal am very happy!


----------



## crafts_creations (Apr 12, 2018)

NoxTigress said:


> Currently I'm doing ears, tail and handpaws which cost me about:
> Â£20 for a metre of fur
> Â£6 for acrylic paint for dying
> Â£4 for a leather chamois to abuse for pawpads
> ...


wow, the fur is expensive where you live!


----------



## Fursuitsandmore1022 (Jul 30, 2018)

My suits a wip, But shes going well and I had a ton of unexpected costs.
My total was around 100$.
Supplies:
Foam: 23$
Felt: 2$
Fur: 50$ ( 2 colors )
Plastic mesh: 2$
Paint: 10$
Xacto knife: 2$
Fabric scissors: 5$
Glue sticks: 10$
String: 2$


----------



## Shibabutts (Aug 13, 2018)

I have a head with gloves and arms.

2 yards of fur w/shipping 55$
Import taxes on fur 35$
Fleece Fabric 10$
Plastic for 3D printing 25$
Flocking 5$
glue 10$
Zipper 4$
Eye mesh 1$

Total: 145$

That is counting the things I bought for the piece, things like thread, sowing machine, paint, sealant, etc. I already have lying around. I also have a good amount of leftover fur, so I'll use that on a second head.


----------



## Amber_Sakura_Wolf (Aug 19, 2018)

shebawolf145 said:


> I'm not quite done with mine but here is what I've spent so far.
> 
> Cardboard= Free from my local grocery store
> Plastic Mesh= $1.29 per sheet  2X
> ...


So far I haven’t even reached the $100 mark for my materials on  my suit, and I only have the head left to make.


----------



## Vermilion (Sep 25, 2018)

Depends on what you already have.  Shopping when there are sales going on and using as many coupons as possible really helped me. I usually shop at Joann.com or Etsy for fur.

Most recent costs:

Sewing needles ($2)
Machine needles ($5)
3 yards fleece gray ($12)
1-yard fleece white ($4)
1-yard fleece yellow ($4)
1/2 yard industrial plastic mesh ($2)
4 metal snaps ($2)
1/3 yard elastic ($8)
6 spools of quilt thread ($7)
1 pkg of Gorilla hot gun ($9)
Hot glue gun (had)
Pair of black gloves ($2)
1-yard of white craft fur ($12)
3 bags of cotton (had)
Wire (had)
1-yard foam (had)
1-yard cotton material ($5)
1-yard rosette white fur ($10)
3 sheets of colored craft fleece ($2)
1-yard quick dri jersey material black (had)
1-yard gymnastic spandex white ($10)
Foamies ($3)
Acrylic paints (had)
Velcro sew in ($3)
Belt (had)
A sewing machine (had)
Some experience under belt (Pricless)

SHIPPING!!!!! $48

Added up: $151
Sold for: $200
Profit: $49

The shipping caught me off guard. So I changed my prices.


----------



## Faexie (Oct 11, 2018)

shebawolf145 said:


> I'm not quite done with mine but here is what I've spent so far.
> 
> Cardboard= Free from my local grocery store
> Plastic Mesh= $1.29 per sheet  2X
> ...



Are you using cardboard instead of foam? I heard cardboard would get moldy because of the sweat and humidity...


----------

